# استيل اسبوع الالام لعام 2009



## جُرُوحْ (19 مارس 2009)

*استيل اسبوع الالام لعام 2009 مقدم من شبكة مسيحى اون لاين *

http://www.christian-online.info/forums/index.php​ 
*للمشاهدة هنا *​ 
*http://www.christian-online.info/forums/index.php?styleid=435*​ 
*لاى ملاحظات يرجى كتابتها فى الموضوع *​ 
*قبل تنزيله*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2009)

*أستيل رووعه جداا

بس عندي ملاحظه صغيره

ياريت اللون الاسود يكون فاتح شويه 

يعني مش يكون غامق قوي كده

شكرا ليك جرووح​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (19 مارس 2009)

*اكيد وبسهولة جدآ مع تنزيل الاستيل هنزل شرح له لتعديل الالوان وتفتيح حسب راحة صاحب الموقع 

من css للاستيل *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا جدا

بس صورة السيد المسيح لو تفتح شوية اكتر من كدا

كمان الفواصل كلها محتاجة تفتح شوية علشان تحدد وتحيق الاستيل

لانة غامق قوي ذيادة شوية عن اللزوم

بس هو جميل جدا جدا برافو عليك

وكل سنة وانت طيب وتعيش وتصمم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

روووووووووعه يا جروح 

بس زى ما قالوا اخوتى محتاج يكون فاتح شويه 

تسلم ايدك 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك 
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 مارس 2009)

*روعة بجد تسلم ايدك 

بس زى ما قالوا اخواتى عاوزة تفتح شوية والكلام كمان يتعمل بلون اوضح 

لان نظرى عل قدى 

ووحشيتنا تصميماتك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## faris sd4l (19 مارس 2009)

ستايل حلو ربنا يباركك

لكن اذا بدك رأيي في اكمن شغلة بدهم تعديل

1 - الخطوط المفضل كلها تكون من نوع Tahoma 
2 - الهيدر الفلاشي رائع لكن هو محتاج لتعديل بسيط بالصورة اللي على اليمين حتى ما تبين انها مقصوصة قص
3 - شغلة صغيره لازم تتعدل كمان هي بال CSS الرئيسي المفروض تعدل <legend> من الأزرق للابيض
4 - أتمنى انه لون التوزيع الاول يكون افح من التاني او جرب العكس
5 - بفضل لو يكون في footer بسيط للستايل

بعرف اني طولت و أتمنى انا اكون ما ازعجتك برأيي
سلام المسيح يحفظك اخوي على فكرة اول ما ينزل بدك تسمحلي انزله بمنتدى التصاميم المسيحية


----------



## jako (19 مارس 2009)

حلو كتيييررررررر


----------



## جُرُوحْ (19 مارس 2009)

*فراشة مسيحية اشكرك جدآ لمشاركتك ولى ملاحظاتك  وجارى العمل بها 
الاروع مشاركتك اخى kokoman 
اشكرك engy_love_jesus واكيد هاخد بعين الاعتبار بالملاحظات الى قالو عليها اخواتى 
1 - الخطوط المفضل كلها تكون من نوع Tahoma جميل جدآ اخى فارس الملاحظة وانا فعلان كن ناوى اغير الخط 
2 - بالنسبة للهيدرو جارى التغيير وفى اقتراح با ان اقوم بعمل تأثير على صورة المسيح مضيئة ؟
3 - هجرب واشوف 
4 - أتمنى انه لون التوزيع الاول يكون افح من التاني او جرب العكس حاضر اخى 
5 - بفضل لو يكون في footer بسيط للستايل مش فاهم من الملاحظة دى ؟
طولت عليا ياريت تطول اكتر من كده انا سعيد جدآ بملاحظاتك الجميلة وياريت لو تقدر تكلمنى على الاميل ​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (19 مارس 2009)

*اشكرك اخى jako على مشاركتك *​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جروح

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## جُرُوحْ (23 مارس 2009)

اشكرك حبيبى


----------

